# ***The new platform and a little info***



## pineywoods (May 23, 2010)

Some of us have been testing a trial version of SMF on the Huddler platform for a week or so. While we have found a few glitches Huddler has been quick to address them. They transfered data from here for us to use in the sandbox version and we did not loose any data in the transfer. Our avatars and account info was transfered just fine as were all the threads and PM's. Signature lines are different there and may appear different there, pics are not allowed in signature lines on the Huddler platform but that may change in the future. We all know stuff can go wrong with any move but we feel good about it based on what we have already seen. We know change can be scary but after we have tested the platform we are excited about the change. Will we like every bit of the change probably not but the benefits far outweigh the negatives in our opinion. If when we get there you find something that doesn't work or you have a question let us know. Before you hate the new platform give it a chance and see how much better it will be. Change can be good or bad and we feel this is a good change give it a chance.


----------



## mythmaster (May 23, 2010)

Well I'm actually excited about it, and I'm looking forward to having a wiki.  I'm hoping that you'll let us have some off-topic threads where we can discuss music, movies, and maybe even politics (GASP!).  Many of us have similar interests, and it's fun to share them.


----------



## werdwolf (May 23, 2010)

Bring on the change, it's the only constant in the universe.

Or so I tell myself when I'm frustrated with the change in my office to electronic medical records


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 23, 2010)

There are some really great things with the new platform. Vbulletin has been great but Huddler takes this to a different level. We have had about 15 people testing it for the last week working out bugs and so far all the feed back has been pretty good.


----------



## eman (May 23, 2010)

Will We Have Chat???


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 23, 2010)

For now it will not be the same program but YES there is chat. You will go here http://www.chatzy.com/265566000245 

Its a solution that will get us by for now.


----------



## jjwdiver (May 23, 2010)

Looking forward to the new digs!  I hope people do give it some time before they complain, and I hope even more that they address their concerns (if any) the proper way...whcih is?????

Should questions or concerns arise - how would you like us to handle it?  wide open on a thread or thru private pm's to the chiefs? Just curious.  I'm ready with some q-view for the new site!


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 23, 2010)

You can use private message or just post the question in a thread. Some times the testers can help answer the questions too.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2010)

We will start a feedback thread and you will be able to post all feedback. We want to hear exactly what you think but keep it constructive.

In other words.. I don't want to hear, "I hate this new platform". I want to hear, I don't like {fill in your own answer here} but this is how I think it could be better.

Don't be critical, be helpful.

There is no way we are going to please everyone. You can't and I can't. Fact of life.

One thing I don't want to hear anyone complaining about is the ads. If you don't like the ads just become a premier member and you will be able to turn off the ads in your profile. Really simple.

If you don't like something let us know but be kind and civil about it.

I think all of you know how to do that.. Right????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's been said but I'll say it again.. if you think something is missing or something is not right with your profile, etc. just let us know and give us a little time to fix it. I don't plan on anything like that happening but I learned a long time ago to NEVER say NEVER.

I really think it's going to be an exciting adventure.


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2010)

I re-did my membership today for 3 years this time but not sure i want to shut off the ads but hey I'll have the option this way


----------



## pops6927 (May 24, 2010)

Should we delete our links to our sig pics ahead of time?


----------



## pops6927 (May 24, 2010)

And, what about our OTBS graphics?


----------



## sumosmoke (May 24, 2010)

OTBS graphics won't be available in the sig line, however there will be something under your user name that will denote your OTBS membership.


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2010)

We don't need to do that Pops


----------



## mythmaster (May 24, 2010)

It's gonna be soooooooooo much EASIER to find recipes and procedures with the wiki!  I hope that everyone spends some time filling it up with their favorites.  I know that I will!


----------



## morkdach (May 24, 2010)

The sand box is going to be a fun place
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I did not get to spend alot of time in the testing and will need to learn a little more on the different links.
posting pic,wiki's ect
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




lets go play


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 24, 2010)

I'm fired up for the new format!

I'm still hoping I'll get to smoke something tonight and have something to post on the new forum.

Maybe we can have a link at the top of the page for feedback...nice and big like you guys have right now for the changes to the forum.

I'm just hoping it comes with a scratch, sniff and taste feature for the QView.


----------



## richoso1 (May 24, 2010)

Our monitors wouldn't live past Memorial Day weekend. It would give new meaning to Cat Scratch Fever...


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 24, 2010)

So true!

My wife would probably think I've finally gone off the deep end.


----------



## bbally (May 24, 2010)

looking forward to the new venue!


----------



## scarbelly (May 24, 2010)

Will the ads be in the form of pop ups or as side bars?


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2010)

There will be a ad in the header, a couple on the right side and I think one at the very bottom.

The ads will progressively get better as we bring on advertisers and manufacturers of smoking products.

Give the google ads a few days to become really relevant as they will have to crawl the site to find out what our subject matter is so they can serve up relevant material.

Should be going offline any time now.

Nervous and excited all at the same time


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2010)

No pop ups to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 24, 2010)

Nooooooooo! What am I going to do?  lol
Any idea about how long it will be down?


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2010)

Should be back up sometime this evening.. I will be posting updates as I get them at the smoking meat fan page at http://www.facebook.com/smokingmeat


----------



## chefrob (May 25, 2010)

i notice some signatures are nice and neat while some like mine are all ran together..........i tried to fix it by editing my sig but it keeps comming  p the same dispite showing otherwize in the preview. no big deal just wondering why some are different.


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i notice some signatures are nice and neat while some like mine are all ran together..........i tried to fix it by editing my sig but it keeps comming  p the same dispite showing otherwize in the preview. no big deal just wondering why some are different.


Go to your Profile page

Scroll down to You Forum Signature

Just below the content click on edit

Then

You have to click on "Source" and add a <br /> where you want the line to break

For instance:

first line<br />

second line<br />

third line<br />

fourth line<br />

fifth line

After the 5th line it will not break any further it will just run together. A great way to put more than one item on a single line is to separate them with bars (just above the Enter key).


----------



## mythmaster (May 25, 2010)

^^^ what he said! :)

I'm noticing that there isn't a "code" button or BBCode that we can use to describe certain things such as HTML tags as Jerry did above.  Or am I just not seeing it?


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 25, 2010)

use the "Source" Button at top left of text editor


----------



## mythmaster (May 25, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> use the "Source" Button at top left of text editor


If you're talking to me, Jeff, that doesn't work.  The < br > tag, even when enclosed in quotes, still gets interpreted as a line break and doesn't print out the code in the post like I want it to.  What I want to do is show the tag in its proper syntax inside of a post so I can help other users with their signatures and what-not.  I'm just not seeing a way to do that yet.  Normally, I would wrap it in 
	
	



```
tags, but that doesn't work here.

Aside from this minor thingy, I'm totally loving the new forum!  Thank you so very much. [img]https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/smilies/smile.gif[/img]
```


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 25, 2010)

OK.. sorry, I misunderstood what you were trying to do. Its been a long day or at least that's what I'm blaming it on
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will have to ask the software platform people about this. I am not sure how to do that.


----------



## mythmaster (May 25, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> OK.. sorry, I misunderstood what you were trying to do. Its been a long day or at least that's what I'm blaming it on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jeff -- I know that it must have been a long one for you today!

It's certainly not a major concern.  If we can do it, fine, if not, fine.  I'm just wondering aloud.


----------



## corn cob (May 25, 2010)

Is there any way to increase the font size of post and other general information on the site for those of us who are "visually challenged" ???

Thank You!!


----------



## jdt (May 25, 2010)

I have a gallery? Are we going to be able to store pictures here now? Looks fine to me, while not perfectly familiar its not totaly alien either.


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2010)

JDT said:


> I have a gallery? Are we going to be able to store pictures here now? Looks fine to me, while not perfectly familiar its not totaly alien either.


If you go to the My Profile page and scroll down you'll see an area that says Your Albums you can create new albums there and edit the ones you have. There is a Wiki with tutorials about pictures. Oh and yea we can have our pictures stored right here and upload right from our computer without having to use a hosting site


----------



## nwbhoss (May 25, 2010)

Did we loose the Reputation part of the old site?

I dont see a place for it?

Sorry if this has already been talked about I just cant find it.


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2010)

Reputation Points is not a feature available on the Huddler platform at this time. Jeff has discussed this with them and at some point it may return but only time will tell.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 25, 2010)

the new forum desig will take some time to get used to, but I like it.

I like how you can turn off user signature lines like on the old platform, but I didnt like how I had to register my zip code, country, and birthdate to make any changes on that part of the profile(edit account details).

kudos for the changes.


----------



## cricky101 (May 25, 2010)

That's a function of your Web browser. For most, go to "View" and there should be a "zoom" feature, or something similar.  Also, as a keyboard shortcut, using the control key and the plus (+) or minus (-) keys will increase and decrease the font on Web sites. 

It can throw off the formatting, though, which the Web page owners won't be able to change for you. Hope that helps.


Corn Cob said:


> Is there any way to increase the font size of post and other general information on the site for those of us who are "visually challenged" ???
> 
> Thank You!!


----------



## chefrob (May 25, 2010)

thx!
 


Pineywoods said:


> Go to your Profile page
> 
> Scroll down to You Forum Signature
> 
> ...


----------



## rdknb (May 25, 2010)

I am liking the change, some things have taken getting used to but over all I like it


----------

